# The West Michigan Antique Bottle Club’s 29th Annual Show   2-23-2019



## texkev (Jan 3, 2019)

February 23, 2019 
Saturday
Grand Rapids, Michigan
The West Michigan Antique Bottle Club’s 29th Annual Show
10:00 am to 2:00 pm 
Fonger American Legion Post
2327 Wilson S.W.
Grand Rapids, MI. 
General Admission $3, 
Contact: Steve DeBoode thebottleguy@comcast.net


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2019)

Pictures from the show:





Review: small. Ample parking. Easy to access. Friendly people. Mostly people over 40. Prices vary per dealer. You can get 1-dollar bottles or 1,000-dollar bottles. Dealers of each will be right next to each other. Wide diversity. Mostly American glassware. Lots of bitters, flasks, inks, beers, sodas, crown, blob, etc. Poor on druggist bottles outside of one regular dealer. Some go-withs such as advertising, but mostly in the empherma realm. 

I will be setting up. I am moving across the country and need to sell off most of my collection.


----------

